# Tangent, Pulsar, Sightmark Deliveries



## gr8fuldoug (Jan 14, 2017)

*Tangent, Pulsar, Sightmark Deliveries*

We have been getting some amazing deliveries and figured we'd do a quick post to let you know what is in stock. So, in no particular order.......

Tangent Theta 3-15x50mm Model TT315LRH Long Range Hunter - MRAD

Tangent Theta 3-15x50mm Model TT315LRH Long Range Hunter - MOA

Tangent Theta 5-25x56mm Model TT525P - Gen 3XR

SM18011 Sightmark Wraith HD 4-32x50 Digital Riflescope

SM18021 Sightmark Wraith HD 2-16x28 Digital Riflescope

PL76617 Pulsar Digisight Ultra N450 Digital Night Vision Riflescope

PL76642 Pulsar DIGEX N455 Digital Night Vision Riflescope

PL77427 Pulsar Axion XQ38 3.5-14x32 Thermal Monocular

PL77394 Pulsar Helion XQ38F 3.1-12.4x32 Thermal Monocular

PL76509Q Pulsar Trail XP50 1.6-12.8x42 Thermal Riflescope

PL77395 Pulsar Helion XQ50F 4.1-16.4x42 Thermal Monocular

Sightmark Citadel 3-18x50 - LR2 SM13039LR2

Sightmark Latitude 6.5-25x56 - PRS SM13042PRS

Sightmark Latitude 8-32x60 - F-Class SM13043FTR

Sightmark Latitude 10-40x60 - F-Class SM13044FTR

Sightmark Wolverine 1x28 FSR Red Dot Sight SM26020

Sightmark Wolverine 1x28 FSR LQD SM26020-LQD

Sightmark Wolverine CSR LQD SM26021-LQD

Sightmark Ultra Shot M-Spec FMS Reflex Sight SM26035

Firefield Barrage 2.5-10x40 Riflescope with Green Laser - Mil-Dot FF13066

We've got MANY other deals going on so please just give us a call, 516-217-1000, to discuss the Optic, Camera or Tripod you're looking for and we will hook you up.

*Check out our Recent Sales Flyer*

We appreciate all the orders and support. Please stay well and safe.

*If there is anything you're looking for please give us a call at 516-217-1000. It is always our pleasure to speak with you.* Always give a call to discuss options and what would be best for your needs

Have a great day & please follow us on Instagram at gr8fuldoug1 

Thank you for your continued support.
If there is anything else that I can assist you with please let me know.
Doug
Camera Land
720 Old Bethpage Road
Old Bethpage, NY 11804
516-217-1000


----------

